# Naturally Squeezed Orange Juice



## el_violento (Jan 24, 2006)

ey homes well i was wondering how much orange juice is good to drink.. ive made some orange juice from oranges in the back squeezed the shit out of em, but im thinking it has some good sugar in it cause its pretty sweet lol so i dont wanna over drink orange juice cause thats what im drinking instead of soda sunny delight etc... so if you foos can help me out u know.. how much is good to drink a day and how much is bad..


----------



## NeilPearson (Jan 24, 2006)

I would drink water and eat an orange.


----------



## el_violento (Jan 24, 2006)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> I would drink water and eat an orange.




i dont like food with water homes lol i like it b4 the meal but i like to drink orange juice or soda when im having my meal


----------



## Jodi (Jan 24, 2006)

OJ is a waste of cals.  Yeah fresh squeezed is better but you aren't getting all the fiber, vitamins, pectin and nutrients the orange has to offer.  Most of that is found in the pericarp (the white part on the outside of the orange once the rind is removed)


----------



## el_violento (Jan 24, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> OJ is a waste of cals.  Yeah fresh squeezed is better but you aren't getting all the fiber, vitamins, pectin and nutrients the orange has to offer.  Most of that is found in the pericarp (the white part on the outside of the orange once the rind is removed)




whats the best drink to drink then other than water?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 24, 2006)

crystal light is a good alternative.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 24, 2006)

Green tea is also good (not the 'sugar' stuff either - just the tea as in, from real tea leaves).


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 24, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Most of that is found in the pericarp (the white part on the outside of the orange once the rind is removed)


Isnt that the terribly bitter part


----------



## Jodi (Jan 24, 2006)

Depends on the orange. 

This also goes for any citrus fruit.


----------



## el_violento (Jan 24, 2006)

how much water a day should one drink?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 24, 2006)

5-6 Liters


----------



## el_violento (Jan 24, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> 5-6 Liters




is that like 1 gallon or something?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 24, 2006)

Gallon and a half.


----------



## el_violento (Jan 24, 2006)

cool im getting enough water then hehe what about protien shakes only b4 workout and after workout you should'nt work out after that? like say i decide to do a few push ups or something after i take my scoops of whey protien after ive worked out, is that good or not?


----------



## hr_puffen_stuff (Jan 24, 2006)

Naturally Squeezed Orange Juice is good stuff


----------



## Jodi (Jan 24, 2006)

el_violento said:
			
		

> cool im getting enough water then hehe what about protien shakes only b4 workout and after workout you should'nt work out after that? like say i decide to do a few push ups or something after i take my scoops of whey protien after ive worked out, is that good or not?


What's the point?   When you do your full workout have your pre- and post- workout.  Then the rest of the day have your timed regular meals that you planned.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 24, 2006)

hr_puffen_stuff said:
			
		

> Naturally Squeezed Orange Juice is good stuff


Just because it tastes good doesn't mean it's that great for you.  It sounds like it would be but you are missing all the vitamins and nutrients that you get from the real fruit.  Waste of calories IMO.


----------



## el_violento (Jan 24, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> What's the point?   When you do your full workout have your pre- and post- workout.  Then the rest of the day have your timed regular meals that you planned.




aright say i take the shake.. work out then take it again after i workout and have some rest and decide to work out again, not a hard workout but just wanna do a few push ups or some rope skipping or bench pressing.. is that good or not for me or not..? cause i heard it wasnt good..


----------



## Jodi (Jan 24, 2006)

Again why bother?  There is no point in it.  Just eat your meals.


----------



## el_violento (Jan 24, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Again why bother?  There is no point in it.  Just eat your meals.




why bother what? working out??? i do eat my meals...


----------



## garethhe (Jan 24, 2006)

a couple of pushups, for a decently muscular man, isn't going to do jack...unless you got somebody sitting on you while you're doing it


----------



## el_violento (Jan 24, 2006)

garethhe said:
			
		

> a couple of pushups, for a decently muscular man, isn't going to do jack




well a couple of push ups to me is 300


----------



## GFR (Jan 24, 2006)

el_violento said:
			
		

> well a couple of push ups to me is 300


I just did 508 pushups


----------



## el_violento (Jan 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I just did 508 pushups




non stop or sets?


----------



## GFR (Jan 24, 2006)

el_violento said:
			
		

> non stop or sets?


Yep, I like to do a few hundred before I go run.


----------



## el_violento (Jan 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yep, I like to do a few hundred before I go run.



so u do sets of 100 ? how much do u weigh..


----------



## garethhe (Jan 24, 2006)

el_violento said:
			
		

> well a couple of push ups to me is 300



lol alrighty then


----------



## Jodi (Jan 24, 2006)

el_violento said:
			
		

> why bother what? working out??? i do eat my meals...


   No -Ughh - I meant the protein shake after pushups is worthless.  Just do your workouts, eat your pre and post workout and then eat your regular meals.  

Foreman is joking around with you.


----------



## el_violento (Jan 24, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No -Ughh - I meant the protein shake after pushups is worthless.  Just do your workouts, eat your pre and post workout and then eat your regular meals.
> 
> Foreman is joking around with you.



but i meant after taking the protien the last one of the day... if i decide to do some push ups or something will it effect me ?? cause the protien is suppose to help u not loosing muscle..


----------



## Jodi (Jan 24, 2006)

No it won't effect u.


----------



## GFR (Jan 24, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Foreman is joking around with you.


True story


I can only do about 75-80 or so.


----------



## el_violento (Jan 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True story
> 
> 
> I can only do about 75-80 or so.



oh lol i can do about 100 non stop but i do sets of 50


----------



## Pepper (Jan 24, 2006)

hr_puffen_stuff said:
			
		

> Naturally Squeezed Orange Juice is good stuff


 
so is beer.


----------



## el_violento (Jan 24, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> so is beer.



i heard 1 beer a day is actually good for u


----------



## Morox (Jan 24, 2006)

Isn't aspartame bad for you.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 24, 2006)

Moderation is key.

If you took everything that had the possibilities of being bad - what would you do?  No cell phone and microwaves.  Or cars - hell driving a car is more dangerous than the long term use of aspartame.  Or sex   Chances of STD is a higher risk than problems with aspartame.

The goal should be making this a healthy and HAPPY lifestyle.  IMO, if you took everything away that has the potential of being bad then life would be pretty lame and boring.

IOW - small amounts of artificial sweetners is not going to be harmful.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 24, 2006)

going to the gym is worthless; all you need to do is 1000 push-ups every day, and some jumping jacks, and you can build a replica ronnie coleman physique.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 24, 2006)

A lot of OJ you buy at the store is labeled fresh, or fresh squeezed.  It actually isn't.  The sterilization method is ultraviolet light, which allows it to be labeled this way, whereas pasteurized OJ cannot be labeled fresh.  Same shelf life, same product as pasteurized, different label.  A little marketing trick that the government supports.  Sorry, a little off topic, but since it was originally an OJ thread..........


----------



## Morox (Jan 24, 2006)

I buy a drink once in awhile made by "BoltHouse Farms". The orange juice literally tastes like an orange you picked off a tree and squeezed it yourself. One jug of it (contains about 4 glasses full) costs $4 Canadian. It's expensive, but I buy it once in awhile to treat myself. Tastes soooo good.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 24, 2006)

Morox said:
			
		

> I buy a drink once in awhile made by "BoltHouse Farms". The orange juice literally tastes like an orange you picked off a tree and squeezed it yourself. One jug of it (contains about 4 glasses full) costs $4 Canadian. It's expensive, but I buy it once in awhile to treat myself. Tastes soooo good.


I agree it is a treat.  I bought a pint of that stuff when I was in vegas for a conference.  It was actually a berry mix.  One pint cost $4.


----------

